
Naples Opterons Give AMD a Second Chance in Servers - arcanus
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/03/07/naples-opterons-give-amd-second-chance-servers/
======
mtgx
I don't think they should still be called Opterons. If the Opteron name was so
great, AMD wouldn't have been completely wiped out from the server market, no?

So why not just use something fresh, better, and without all the baggage? I
just don't see any significant upside for continuing to use the Opteron name.

